# Warre beekeeper channel



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Turn the English subs ON and enjoy and learn.
I do.

One observation - I am yet to hear the channel owner to mention the mite control once.
What the heck? 
As if he is unconcerned OR he has no mites OR does it even matter?
I will keep watching.....

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Jf8aAMix06UG4AGGmsbuA


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is an update from the Montreal, Canada:


----------

